# Up Helly Aa Festival Shetland Isles



## saxonborg (Sep 10, 2017)

Anybody been and what would be the most economic way of getting there. 6.7 metre moho, two adults and one dog?
T.I.A.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 10, 2017)

I went to it many years ago, definitely worth seeing but wrap up well! Worth considering that the sea crossing can be very rough at that time of year and an additional consideration if taking a van is that it is sometimes a tad breezy.


----------



## Biggarmac (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm a tad confused.  Since when has Shetland been International travel?  I know that the Shetlanders would rather be part of Norway, but they are still a part of the UK.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 12, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> I'm a tad confused.  Since when has Shetland been International travel?  I know that the Shetlanders would rather be part of Norway, but they are still a part of the UK.



I'm even more confused where have you read the international travel reference???


----------



## iwm (Sep 12, 2017)

*It's the area of the forum that it is posted in*

It's the area of the forum that it is posted in

*Forum-Motorhome Forums-Motorhome European / International Travel*

Cheers

IanM




campervanannie said:


> I'm even more confused where have you read the international travel reference???


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 12, 2017)

so Scotland international do we need passports for that


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 12, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> so Scotland international do we need passports for that



Don't worry Hippy - your Welsh one will cover it


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 12, 2017)

Edina said:


> Don't worry Hippy - your Welsh one will cover it



was going to hit thanks chris but it missing lost in action


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 12, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> was going to hit thanks chris but it missing lost in action



Log out and in again to find it:dance:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 12, 2017)

iwm said:


> It's the area of the forum that it is posted in
> 
> *Forum-Motorhome Forums-Motorhome European / International Travel*
> 
> ...



I guess it all depends upon your starting point ... maybe the OP is from somewhere other than the uk


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry about that, but I thought the category covered general travel as well.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 12, 2017)

saxonborg said:


> Sorry about that, but I thought the category covered general travel as well.



They're just taking the widdle, dinnae worry aboot it.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 12, 2017)

iwm said:


> It's the area of the forum that it is posted in
> 
> *Forum-Motorhome Forums-Motorhome European / International Travel*
> 
> ...



Ah well it might be if the Scottish wall is out  Trump style


----------

